# Removing the Nissan badge, any hints or tips?



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

The time has come to be big and brave and get rid of the badge. Although I'm not a fan of removal on white or black, I haven't seen a gunmetal that doesn't look better so sod it, I'm going for it.

So... I've read using dental floss, fishing wire, seen a vid where a guy masked it off and prised it off with a filler spreader, heated up with a hair drier. etc, etc

What works best for those that have done it?

I assume it's double sided foamy stuff that'll clean up with white spirit?

Any advice would be great, ta


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

You are talking the right steps there matey.


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

4SRC said:


> You are talking the right steps there matey.


What is your preferred method mate?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Hair dryer to soften the adhesive and then pull it off by hand. As it starts to come away keep heating it. From memory it took.quite a pull... 

You will be left with a lot of foam and glue. Use some tardis to remove it. I was left with some light maring on the paint so had to give it a quick polish to remove them 

Good luck


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

I find videos always are easiest to follow 

https://youtu.be/tE4oeLHHb_U


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Blimey, he's battling with that glue residue. Is it always that tough to get off?

When I de badged my old scooby I just used tardis/white spirit, don't remember having that much grief.


----------



## swaussiescott (May 17, 2015)

I guess with time it gets harder to remove? I removed mine on day one with a hair dryer (slowly) and the tiny amount of left over glue I removed with my thumb. I then gave it a quick polish. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## guyblue10 (May 30, 2008)

3M scotch weld citrus aerosol Cleaner 050098 is brilliant stuff - spray on the remaining goo, leave for a couple of minutes and it just falls off


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Is it safe to use white spirit to remove the glue residue?
Or best with the likes of sticky stuff remover/tar remover?


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

adz87kc said:


> Is it safe to use white spirit to remove the glue residue?
> Or best with the likes of sticky stuff remover/tar remover?




Either - nail polish remover works too as does wd40


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I removed mine because it was a pain to clean inside the little gaps all over the place. A smooth bum is a nice bum, you see 

I just heated it a while with the Wife's hairdryer, and then part dental floss and part pulled it off with my talons. Then a bit of T-cut to make the exposed paint match the paint that used to be covered. Easy peasy lemon squeezy


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

And she's gone. That wasn't going to fall off on its own, what a bugger to get the glue residue off. Got there in the end, cheers for the tips guys.

Do agree it possibly needs something there, but a huge silver Nissan burger isn't it. Maybe a smaller black vinyl at some point.

For now I'm enjoying the smooth bum, lol


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I took the GT-R badge off too. Very smooth!


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Looks clean


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I took the GT-R badge off too. Very smooth! <img src="http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smilie" class="inlineimg" />


Sacrilege. Gotta keep the GT-R badge. Hang him, lol

Cheers jratten, pleased how it looks. Very neat view from a couple of car lengths as well, probably neater than up close.


----------



## Venner (May 27, 2017)

I removed mine at the start of the year and much prefer it.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> I removed mine because it was a pain to clean inside the little gaps all over the place..........


When I owned this beauty I used cotton buds to clean the gaps.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

When I collected my car from being wrapped at PWPro a few months ago, I asked about the fact there was only the GT-R badge and not the Nissan badge on the back. Paul said he would not fit it back as it looks crap, especially on a wrapped car. But if I insisted he would. I left it off (but I took it home). I said people put the GT-R badge were the Nissan is and he informed me that if I asked for that, he would flatly refuse !!


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

The boot is too wide and plain to have the badge missing  get your no more nails out and stick it back on promptly


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

Stealth69 said:


> The boot is too wide and plain to have the badge missing  get your no more nails out and stick it back on promptly


Nope :double-finger:

The pics you showed me of yours, I agree. Too much black with nothing to break it up. White is the same. Never saw a gunmetal I didn't think looked better and I'll stick by that. Just looks neater


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

snuffy said:


> When I collected my car from being wrapped at PWPro a few months ago, I asked about the fact there was only the GT-R badge and not the Nissan badge on the back. Paul said he would not fit it back as it looks crap, especially on a wrapped car. But if I insisted he would. I left it off (but I took it home). I said people put the GT-R badge were the Nissan is and he informed me that if I asked for that, he would flatly refuse !!


LOL


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I think it looks fine without it. Here's mine:


----------



## PaulH0070 (Oct 19, 2017)

snuffy said:


> I think it looks fine without it. Here's mine:


Exactly. You can't tell me this doesn't look better. Even you stealth, lol

IMG_20180721_191158811 by PaulH0070, on Flickr


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Did this today.
Can confirm it looks better on catsick orange too.


----------



## Nismogtir400 (Nov 30, 2007)

Mine was debadged when i got it...Do you guys know where the best place to get the original gtr boot badge, not the ones on ebay that have a different red...


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

You should be able to buy one off of the many tasteless heathens that have removed theres on this thread lol


----------



## lordretsudo (Dec 24, 2011)

I kept mine when I removed them but would be reluctant to sell them in case the next owner wants to put them back on. Looks much better without them IMO, one of the first things I did when I got the car.


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

If I knew who the scrots were that removed mine while I was having a coffee in Cangas de Narcia, Spain, I'm sure they'd be happy to tell you. Fortunately there was only a slight nick in the paint but the new badge covered it. After much searching I eventually found replacements from Carbon Goodies which were a reasonable compromise between E-bay offerings and the outrageously priced Nissan OEM ones.


----------



## Intex (Apr 4, 2021)

Removing mine on a 2017 R35. I've looked at various pictures with and without and in my opinion, it looks far better than the cheap looking Nissan logo. I will certainly keep the GTR logo where it is stock - I like it offset to the right.

As for the Nissan logo itself. It's plastic and cheep-looking. I 'may' have felt more inclined to keep it if it was a good logo, but it really isn't. As for the Nissan brand, I don't like them generally. Their cars are fine. Decent, but still average at best. The GT-R should have been a fork off the Nissan brand, as others have stated. It's far too different to any of the other cars they manufacture and, if I was totally honest, I am embarrassed by the brand. It's a brand that has a solid reputation, but it's certainly not cut from the same cloth as other exotics.

At the end of the day, it's personal choice. I think it's far better without now I've seen a few but I certainly still respect people who a) like the Nissan brand and b) like to keep their Nissan badges on their car. It's their car after all!


----------



## Exotic (May 2, 2020)

I think it looks better with the Nissan badge and I've never minded the Nissan branding on my GTR, or my previous car a 350Z. If you're embarrassed it's a Nissan you should have bought a Porsche. 

I actually like the fact I'm rolling in a Nissan which has super car road presence and is just as fast, or faster, than more snobbish brands. The look on their faces when I give it the beans!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Intex said:


> The GT-R should have been a fork off the Nissan brand, as others have stated. It's far too different to any of the other cars they manufacture and, if I was totally honest, I am embarrassed by the brand. It's a brand that has a solid reputation, but it's certainly not cut from the same cloth as other exotics.



Lol embarrassed by the brand!

Sell up buy yourself a Ferrari or Lamborghini and strut your stuff!!
Fact is most of us cant afford either but enjoy our cars just as much.

You have a car that can keep up with almost anything and it's a embarrassment as Nissan made it? 
Please....


----------



## Intex (Apr 4, 2021)

Seriously, don't tell me what I should like and what I shouldn't like or what I should or shouldn't be embarrassed by. It's an opinion and that one is mine. I couldn't care less whether 'you' agree with it or not. I've said exactly what I think. If you don't like it, then that's too bad. 

I like what Nissan produced in this particular instance, not overall. I don't like the Nissan brand particularly, but equally I didn't disrespect it or opinions of others as you can see in my original post. So, if you can't say anything constructive, mute yourself.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

Intex said:


> I like what Nissan produced in this particular instance, not overall. I don't like the Nissan brand particularly, but equally I didn't disrespect it or opinions of others as you can see in my original post. So, if you can't say anything constructive, mute yourself.


You don't disrespect other people's opinions but at the same time tell them to mute themselves if you don't agree with their opinion.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

When I sold my Aston Martin Vantage and bought my GT-R, someone at work was constantly banging on about how could I do such I thing. I told him because the GT-R was the better car and the Vantage was boring. He kept saying "But, it's an Aston Martin".

He'd never owned, or even driven, either car, but he knew the AM was better simply because it was an AM.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> When I sold my Aston Martin Vantage and bought my GT-R, someone at work was constantly banging on about how could I do such I thing. I told him because the GT-R was the better car and the Vantage was boring. He kept saying "But, it's an Aston Martin".
> 
> He'd never owned, or even driven, either car, but he knew the AM was better simply because it was an AM.



Love the Vantage to look at. 
I drove one a few years back on a track day and enjoyed it but as you say it's not in the same league as the GT-R. 

I guess a car like the Vantage you wouldn't drive as hard as a 35 hence why it felt boring?

Any pics?


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

TREG said:


> Love the Vantage to look at.
> I drove one a few years back on a track day and enjoyed it but as you say it's not in the same league as the GT-R.
> 
> I guess a car like the Vantage you wouldn't drive as hard as a 35 hence why it felt boring?
> ...


They do look very good, and sound excellent once you remove the fuse that works valves in the exhaust (which everyone does). I suspect the problem for me was it was a 4.3 and it's just not that poky (and you know I just tool around anyway !!). I'm told the 4.7 is way better. I know the missus would be happy with another one, but it would have to be the V12 if I ever did get another (which I can't see ever happening).

One is just more rounded than the other:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> They do look very good, and sound excellent once you remove the fuse that works valves in the exhaust (which everyone does). I suspect the problem for me was it was a 4.3 and it's just not that poky (and you know I just tool around anyway !!). I'm told the 4.7 is way better. I know the missus would be happy with another one, but it would have to be the V12 if I ever did get another (which I can't see ever happening).
> 
> One is just more rounded than the other:
> 
> View attachment 268839



Love it. 
It looks tiny against the 35 doesent it? 
The interiors are on another level arent they?

4.3 still seems reasonable for such a small car although I'm sure the 4.7 would put more of a smile on your face.

The sound is amazing. I think that is the 1 thing I would miss from owning one.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

It is smaller all round. For example, when in the garage, I could always get out of the door, but now in the GT-R I have to often exit via the passenger door !

Also, when I first put my GT-R away, it was "Oh no, I can't close the garage door ! - what have I bought ?". No I just had a big bag of rags at the back of the garage, which I use to rest the front of the car against, then I know I can close the garage door okay.

But, even in 2005, Aston Martin worked out how to fold the mirrors in when you take the key out !

I suppose having the back seats is why it's quite a bit longer.

Maybe not having turbos is the problem I found ? All more other cars had turbos (bar my first Esprit), so the power delivery is not the same.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

snuffy said:


> It is smaller all round. For example, when in the garage, I could always get out of the door, but now in the GT-R I have to often exit via the passenger door !
> 
> Also, when I first put my GT-R away, it was "Oh no, I can't close the garage door ! - what have I bought ?". No I just had a big bag of rags at the back of the garage, which I use to rest the front of the car against, then I know I can close the garage door okay.
> 
> ...


Yes I know the feeling with garage space. My single garage is tight and leaves very little floor space. I've put one of those circular mirrors on the ceiling just above the entrance just so I can line the passenger side up enough for me to get out! 
Yes its probably down to the turbos- 2 very different beasts


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

Intex said:


> That doesn't make me a fanboy of Nissan - unlike others who clearly are.


Have you ever ragged a K11 Micra to death and used it like a dodgem?
If not, best £300 you'll spend and guaranteed fanboi status, or your money back*


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

snuffy said:


> I used to own one of those !! (Owned it at the same time as I owner my Esprit Sport 350, the missus used to say I drove both cars exactly the same !).
> 
> It failed the MOT because the cross-member was rusted to buggery and it was not worth mending so it went to the crusher.


Same. Absolute rot boxes but deffo up there for top 5 most fun I've ever had in a car.
The engine took so much abuse and kept on going.
Driving a fast car fast is fun but driving a K11 to it's absolute limit is an experience I'm glad I had.




_Away to check autotrader_


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

A little thread tidy.


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

PaulH0070 said:


> The time has come to be big and brave and get rid of the badge. Although I'm not a fan of removal on white or black, I haven't seen a gunmetal that doesn't look better so sod it, I'm going for it.
> 
> So... I've read using dental floss, fishing wire, seen a vid where a guy masked it off and prised it off with a filler spreader, heated up with a hair drier. etc, etc
> 
> ...


ideally use caramel wheel. its a kind of an eraser, like used in schools, attached to a drill...just gently and no pressure....does the trick...


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

btw its only to remove the glue/adhesive residue tho...


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Toffee wheel


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry bartAPC, can use either a caramel or toffee pad, so jokes on me. What a fudge up.


----------



## bartAPC (Jun 27, 2021)

sorryill learn to speak english at some pointproperly hat is


----------

